#ubuntu-zh 2010-12-23
<efactusa> 127.0.0.1  www.myefact.com myefact.com greatestate.com www.greatestate.com westonmass.net  http://www.myefact.com http://greatestate.com http://westonmass.net   do you know if I am supposed to put the HTTP part in the hosts file for LINUX  server? ????? a !!!!!!help
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-19
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<ieatmommy404comb> ieatmommy404combatarms
<ieatmommy404comb> ieatmommy404combatarms
<ieatmommy404comb> ieatmommy404combatarms
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
<kl701404minecraf> kl701404minecraftjoao
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-20
<Mistercheif12340> Mistercheif123404d000818n
<Mistercheif12340> Mistercheif123404d000818n
<minecraft_11_404> minecraft_11_404minecraft_11_
<minecraft_11_404> minecraft_11_404minecraft_11_
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<knarf10404frank1> knarf10404frank10
<tsuna12340462391> tsuna12340462391143
<tsuna12340462391> tsuna12340462391143
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-22
<knarf10404frank1> knarf10404frank10
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<anthr0x404escoba> anthr0x404escobar
<beoman404maximal> beoman404maximal97
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<ScottishSheep404> ScottishSheep404hydrogen
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
<MattJ98404951472> MattJ98404951472368
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-23
<carbongraphi404d> carbongraphi404data930
<carbongraphi404d> carbongraphi404data930
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-25
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<LulzFTW> lulwut
<LulzFTW> LOGIN STEALERZZZZZZ LAWL
<LulzFTW> *waits for accounts to join*
